# HFM.NET - Client Monitoring Application for Folding@Home



## harlam357 (Apr 17, 2010)

Hello Tech Power Up!  I'm posting today to share with you my Folding@Home Monitoring Application - HFM.NET.  It has a wealth of features and is continually under development.  Below you will find a link to the Google Code page where you can download HFM.NET - IT'S FREE!!!

I'll endeavor to always keep this announcement thread updated regarding the latest version of HFM.NET.  However, for the most up-to-date news, help, and announcements, please see the HFM Google Group link below. 

*HFM.NET - Client Monitoring Application for the Folding@Home Distributed Computing Project*

*Homepage on Google Code:* http://code.google.com/p/hfm-net/
*Please see the Homepage on Google Code for the latest version.*

*Google Group:* http://groups.google.com/group/hfm-net/
*Please see the Google Group for complete release notes, help, and support.*


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 19, 2010)

Great app here guys, especially if you want the early return bonus figured into your PPD. I have not had a single crash since I switched over from Fahmon.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks good harlam, I tried out an old version a while back, currently I'm using FAHmon but I'll give this a go tomorrow


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 19, 2010)

Already using it, a fantastic app


----------



## harlam357 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks All!!!  Definitely more to come!!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 23, 2010)

It's a killer app.  I like it a lot.  Much better than Fahmon.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 24, 2010)

I switched over some time ago, I like it


----------



## chriskwarren (Apr 24, 2010)

I've got a guide on how to set it up here with screenshots for those trying to get setup for the CC quickly:
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...ing-home-progress-updated-hfm.html#post143366


----------



## DriedFrogPills (Apr 27, 2010)

can't get it working, pointed it to the correct directory the one hiding in appdata\roaming yet HFM doesn;t refresh my client


----------



## oily_17 (May 1, 2010)

DriedFrogPills said:


> can't get it working, pointed it to the correct directory the one hiding in appdata\roaming yet HFM doesn;t refresh my client



Have you the box ticked in "Preferences" to Refresh every x minutes ?


----------



## DriedFrogPills (May 2, 2010)

got it happening, was pointing it at wrong directory i think


----------



## [Ion] (May 2, 2010)

I'm giving HFM another shot, I'll report back with my opinions of it later


----------



## Bot (Jul 17, 2010)

quick one, i am trying to enter my user id to update webstats. 
can't find it. i have an eoc account and i looked at the number in the url that comes up when i look at my profil but when i test it with that number it comes back to a different user. ?_?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2010)

This is your number: 497767


----------



## Bot (Jul 17, 2010)

oh cool, thanks a bunch


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2010)

You're welcome


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 26, 2011)

Does this work with the V7 client?


----------

